# Preventing red eye in photos



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How to prevent taking red eye photos of people using your dikgital camera ?


Thanks.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, what camera are you using? Many cameras have red eye reduction features.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Get them to look at a strong light and then at the camera. That closes the pupil and helps prevent red eye.

You can also use software to remove red eye. Some freeware software can do it automatically.

Some cameras have the feature built-in.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if your camera has an external flashgun .. try to mount it away from the centre of the lens .. the reflection should then "miss" the lens .. most cameras mount the hot shoe above the lens so light goes and returns straight back to source ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, as a quick 'make-do', take 2 photos with flash, one immediately after the other - Similar to Mack's suggestion, the 1st flash will contract the pupils ready for the 2nd photo, which should then be ok.

Alternatively, ask the subject to not look directly at the camera, but at something over your shoulder or above your head. The camera won't pick up the reflections from the backs of the eyes.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Another good tip there werebo .. don't remember hearing that one before


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> Another good tip there werebo .. don't remember hearing that one before


It's amazing what sticks in the mind, after reading 'Practical Photographer' magazines, back in the 80's :grin:


----------



## GDreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Alternatively, as a quick 'make-do', take 2 photos with flash, one immediately after the other - Similar to Mack's suggestion, the 1st flash will contract the pupils ready for the 2nd photo, which should then be ok.


A lot of cameras already have this feature built-in, called pre-flash. So it's not necessary to take 2 pictures which would mess up your flash card if your camera supports this feature.

If not, I always use the tool described here. It's very convenient and you don't need to install any strange 3rd party app.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo GDreamer and welcome to the TSF Photgraphers Corner :wave:

That tip is mainly for older cameras that don't have the 'Red-Eye-Reduction' feature :wink: - I must admit, the filters nowadays make it a lot easier than having to do it manually :grin:


----------

